# Trivia 12/17



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2018)

trivia 12/17
DID YOU KNOW...
A few of the films watched by the Simpson family during  episodes of the
series :
‘Transformers of the Caribbean’ – ‘Eating Nemo’ – ‘The Planet  From Outer
Space’ -
‘Honey, I Hit a School Bus’ – ‘Dude ! Where’s My Prostate?’ –  ‘ Freddy vs.
Jason vs. the Board of Education’.

1. What is the Capital of Tasmania ?
2. Who were the two actors who played Amos and Theo in 'The  Apple Dumpling
gang' ?
3. Strange Words are These ;
What in the world is 'BLYPE' ??
(Hint; It has to do with your skin...)
(Okay, another Hint; It has to do with your skin and the  sun...)
4. It's ancient name was Tenochtitlan ; What's the name of  this large City
in the Americas now ?
5. Catgut is primarily obtained from the intestines of which  animal?
6. Strange Words are These ;
If, during a lie-detector test, you become 'diaphoretic', what  is your
problem
  a. - Short of Breath
  b. - Stammering
  c. - Unable to Speak
  d. - Sweating Profusely
7. In which of the Fifty is the Presidential retreat, Camp  David, located?
8. What sport are you playing if you're trying to sweep a rock  towards the 
house?

TRUTH OR CRAP ?
In the Commonwealth of Virginia, it is against the law to have  sex outside
of marriage.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Hobart
2. Tim Conway and Don Knotts
3. A small piece of skin that peels off after a bad  sunburn
4. Mexico City
5. Sheep
6. - d
7. Maryland
8. Curling

TRUTH !!
Here's the law that prohibits unmarried persons from having  sex. Keep in
mind that Virginia's constitution specifically prohibits  same-sex marriage.
"Any person, not being married, who voluntarily shall have  sexual
intercourse with any other person, shall be guilty of  fornication,
punishable as a Class 4 misdemeanor."
So, the way I read it, if you have sex with a person who's  married, but not
to you, your partner is safe, but you are in big trouble !


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> ..."Any person, not being married, who voluntarily shall have  sexual[/SIZE]
> intercourse with any other person, shall be guilty of  fornication,
> punishable as a Class 4 misdemeanor."
> So, the way I read it, if you have sex with a person who's  married, but not
> to you, your partner is safe, but you are in big trouble !



So if you and another person are both married but not to each other it would be OK to have sex. So infidelity is OK in VA.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> TRUTH !!
> Here's the law that prohibits unmarried persons from having  sex. Keep in
> mind that *Virginia's constitution specifically prohibits  same-sex marriage*.
> "Any person, not being married, who voluntarily shall have  sexual
> ...



That amendment to the Constitution of Virginia was invalidated by the Supreme Court decision Obergefell v. Hodges in 2015, along with all other similar laws and amendments across the country. State and local laws cannot contradict the Constitution of the United States of America.

Btw, the law you're referring to is still on the books, but it was invalidated by Lawrence v. Texas in 2003.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> So if you and another person are both married but not to each other it would be OK to have sex. So infidelity is OK in VA.




Yup !


Virginia is for lovers !


----------

